# gmail won't open



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I realize the browser is experimental, and web access is rudimentary, but I have been quite pleased with it's basic function so far for those times away from home that those few of us who don't yet own a smartphone need to check on important messages and such.  Today, however, I have been unable to access gmail.  I've tried both the mobile and regular version both directly and through readingthenet.com.  I get the message "Your Kindle is unable to load the requested page."  Other pages are loading just fine.  I've also tried following the link through google, and I receive the same message.  Anyone else had difficulties with just a certain page?  What causes this type of problem?


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

labread said:


> I realize the browser is experimental, and web access is rudimentary, but I have been quite pleased with it's basic function so far for those times away from home that those few of us who don't yet own a smartphone need to check on important messages and such. Today, however, I have been unable to access gmail. I've tried both the mobile and regular version both directly and through readingthenet.com. I get the message "Your Kindle is unable to load the requested page." Other pages are loading just fine. I've also tried following the link through google, and I receive the same message. Anyone else had difficulties with just a certain page? What causes this type of problem?


The kindle browser will sometimes stop loading a particular web site (especially google sites for some reason). The way to fix this is to reboot your Kindle (slide power switch to the right and hold for 30 seconds) and then try again. I hope this works for you.

BTW all requests for gmail on readingthenet.com will now redirect you to the mobile site.

Robin


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's worth trying a restart: 

A soft restart can be done via the screen controls:  menu/settings/menu/restart.  Do NOT do 'reset to factory' as that will delete all your content and de-register the device.

A hard restart can be done as described with the power switch above.

BUT, sometimes the cell network is just not up to snuff for whatever reason. . . .problems with certain towers or whatever. . . . .

Or, the servers hosing whatever page you're trying to get to might be having problems. . . . .


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks to both of you.  Yes, the restart worked.  I should have thought of that solution, but I found it odd that it was only the one website.  I'll know now for the future!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Clearing the browser cache can also help in these circumstances. I lost access to wikipedia for a while until I cleared the cache.


----------

